# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Ecologists try to speed up evolution to save Australian marsupial from toxic toads

## Frog News

*Nature (New York, USA) : Ecologists try to speed up evolution to save Australian marsupial from toxic toads*

*Ecologists try to speed up evolution to save Australian marsupial from toxic toads*
Ecologists try to speed up evolution to save Australian marsupial from toxic toads, Published online: 23 July 2018; doi:10.1038/d41586-018-05757-y
The strategy could also be used to bolster the defences of Tasmanian devils and corals on the Great Barrier Reef.
*Full Article*

----------

